# CNC router control problems



## BILL F. (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi
I’ve got an older cnc router (24x24) . The motors are fine and the ball screws are good.
I bought it new and it’s been on a shelf in the garage for at least 10 years.
My problem is the controls. One day it’ll work ok, next day the motors move choppy.
Sounds like a machine gun. I’m getting very frustrated with it. I’m hoping this is a
common problem with a simple solution but if it isn’t, could you suggest what I need to do.
I’m using a computer with Windows XP and a 25 pin printer cable connection. If I have to
replace everything between the software to the motor control could you tell me what I need.
I’ve got the Cut 2d & Photo V Carve software and I’d kinda like to use it. Bought the software
in 2014. I’m recently retired and have some time to play.
Let me know.
Thanks
Bill F.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bill.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @BILL F. Welcome to the forum. We have a special section for CNC machines and you might get a better response if you post in that section...


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

BILL F. said:


> Hi
> I’ve got an older cnc router (24x24) . The motors are fine and the ball screws are good.
> I bought it new and it’s been on a shelf in the garage for at least 10 years.
> My problem is the controls. One day it’ll work ok, next day the motors move choppy.
> ...


BILL, I use MACH3 to tune my steppers using xp and 25 pin serial connection. I t sounds to me the steppers aren't tuned in.

Stevenrf


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you clean it up and lubricate it before trying to use it? Make sure you are not running programs in the background that are using too much memory. Also, check all the connections to make sure they are not corroded from sitting 10 years.


----------



## BILL F. (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi
I’ve got an older cnc router (24x24) . The motors are fine and the ball screws are good.
I bought it new and it’s been on a shelf in the garage for at least 8 years.
My problem is the controls. One day it’ll work ok, next day the motors move choppy.
Sounds like a machine gun. I’m getting very frustrated with it. I’m hoping this is a
common problem with a simple solution but if it isn’t, could you suggest what I need to do.
I’m using a computer with Windows XP and a 25 pin printer cable connection.

If I have to replace everything between the software to the motor control could you tell me what I need.

I’ve got the Cut 2d & Photo V Carve software and I’d kinda like to use it. Bought the software
in 2014. I’m recently retired and have some time to play.
Let me know.
Thanks
Bill F.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Bill - you posted this same info in July last year and received some replies, suggestions, etc. Did you try any of those?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dave (@difalkner ) can you advise how you added that link to a previous thread? I would like to be able to also do that.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Sure, James. I opened another browser tab, navigated to the page I wanted, copied the URL, and then pasted it into the post above. In this case, to make it clean, I highlighted a few words and inserted the link there. Does that make sense?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

@difalkner 
Yes, Dave. There used to be a way to save the link, while still in Router Forums, and paste that link. So many things have changed with the newer software, and it is not something I need to do that often.
Saved to my document...


----------



## BILL F. (Jul 28, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Hi Bill - you posted this same info in July last year and received some replies, suggestions, etc. Did you try any of those?


Hi David
There was 3 suggestions. 1) Clean and lubricate-did it. 2). Mach3 software- I downloaded the demo version . When I tried to run it my computer kept shutting down.
3). Post to the CNC Router section of the forum. Thats why I reposted it. Maybe my old computer can't handle the MACH3. I'd be willing 
to replace the old computer and the 25 pin connector to go with a newer computer and a USB connection but I don't know what I need to change
it over. Hoping someone who has built a router could tell me what I need and where to buy it.
Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, generally you just go back and add to the thread you've already started rather than re-post the same info, especially since there are replies to the original post. The original post/thread can easily be moved to the CNC subforum.

We don't need two with the same info so do you want me to merge the two or delete one?


----------



## BILL F. (Jul 28, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Ok, generally you just go back and add to the thread you've already started rather than re-post the same info, especially since there are replies to the original post. The original post/thread can easily be moved to the CNC subforum.
> 
> We don't need two with the same info so do you want me to merge the two or delete one?


You could delete the post from July. Hopefully someone will respond to the updated one in the CNC subforum.
Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You had good suggestions in the earlier thread so I just merged them. If I have time tomorrow I'll try to clean this up a little bit.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay Bill, let's start at the beginning. What kind of CNC did you buy? What kind of controller/software did it originally come with? Did you check all the connectors and clean them up?


----------



## BILL F. (Jul 28, 2021)

MEBCWD said:


> Okay Bill, let's start at the beginning. What kind of CNC did you buy? What kind of controller/software did it originally come with? Did you check all the connectors and clean them up?





MEBCWD said:


> Okay Bill, let's start at the beginning. What kind of CNC did you buy? What kind of controller/software did it originally come with? Did you check all the connectors and clean them up?


Hi MEBCWD
The router is a Black Lab 24x24. The software that came with it is Mach2 demo on a CD. If I delete and reload the software it will run fairly well. If I shut it off and come back to it the next day it runs choppy. Sounds like a machine gun. I haven't been able to find any info online about it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Can you tell if the guide bearings are grabbing or if it is being caused by the software? It might still need some deep cleaning if it is a grabbing problem.

Remember the Demo mode of Mach3 has a limit of 500 lines of code so it will shut down after running 500 lines of code. If you keep this in mind you can create short files to check different types of project to make sure your machine will run on it. Here is a link to read about the limitations of the Demo mode: Newfangled Solutions Mach3


Since it was running Mach2 originally it should be able to run Mach3 without any trouble. I would think the original computer would run Mach3 but you can check the requirements here: Newfangled Solutions Mach3

You might just need to add more memory to be able to the old computer. If you want to get rid of the parallel port and go with something like a smooth stepper then you might need to get a new computer. Actually, there are other controllers that could be used and other control software to go with them. There are also controllers that don't require a computer so that would be another option.

Do you have any pictures of your CNC? The only thing I saw on the Black Lab site were large commercial machines.


----------



## BILL F. (Jul 28, 2021)

It has to be the software. I loaded the Mach 2 disk and rigged up a pencil to the Z axis and it worked pretty well. See picture (my wifes name is Heidi) .Next day I started it back up and it ran choppy.
I've tried a couple different computers and got the same results.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

BILL F. said:


> It has to be the software. I loaded the Mach 2 disk and rigged up a pencil to the Z axis and it worked pretty well. See picture (my wifes name is Heidi) .Next day I started it back up and it ran choppy.
> I've tried a couple different computers and got the same results.
> View attachment 401152
> View attachment 401153


Hi Bill. It sure sounds like electrical connection problems. You had a suggestion to clean the connectors and that is what I would do. I would pull every connector, inspect for tarnish and reseat it. Look at the pins on your DB25 connector. But also check your stepper motor connectors. I've had a flaky connector on one that made for some choppy motion. 

I don't know about Mach 2 but Mach 3 (and 4) are notorious for needing fairly powerful PCs. Since they do the motion control on the PC, anything else running can disrupt the motion controller.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If it is the software then do the testing using the Mach3 Demo software as I suggested in my last post. If it runs files and can be shut down and sit for a while and be started back up and run the same file then it was probably the Mach2 Demo software.

That should be an easy test to try and will let you know if it is the Mach2 Demo software.


----------



## Igoldencnc2021 (Sep 29, 2021)

I bought IGOLDENCNN machine tools in 2019


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Igoldencnc2021 said:


> I bought IGOLDENCNN machine tools in 2019


You bought the company or you bought a machine from them? Btw, the company name is iGolden CNC.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Igoldencnc2021 said:


> I bought IGOLDENCNN machine tools in 2019


Have you got any pictures of your machine? How do you like it at this point? What type projects do you make?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @Igoldencnc2021


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Igoldencnc2021


----------

